# Huawei smart watch



## swordfish_101 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have ordered the new Huawei watch. It's not so much for the smart functionality but for the option to change watch faces. I love the idea of being able have a new watch face every day of the week. Not just that but I think you can design your own watch face which is something that really captures the imagination.

The watch community here I think is a little anti smart watches and up to now I have not seen a smart watch that has I really liked but the Huawei looks very interesting. If there is any interest I will post some pics when I have it up and running.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll just stick with those 'dumb watches'.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to the more suitable forum.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I have to tell you, designing your own watch faces is VERY addictive. I spent far too much time of the two weeks after I got my Huawei using the Watchmaker app, and it can be quite a deep rabbit hole. Using sites like FaceRepo and Watchawear to see other people's work, and the tricks they use is a great way to get started.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

swordfish_101 said:


> I have ordered the new Huawei watch. It's not so much for the smart functionality but for the option to change watch faces. I love the idea of being able have a new watch face every day of the week. Not just that but I think you can design your own watch face which is something that really captures the imagination.
> 
> The watch community here I think is a little anti smart watches and up to now I have not seen a smart watch that has I really liked but the Huawei looks very interesting. If there is any interest I will post some pics when I have it up and running.


I am not an Android man hated the touch screen system otherwise i looked at getting one of these but i do use a Vector Luna and also have a Pebble Steel and i do love the notifications plus changing the watch face to suit my mood. When your watch arrives please give us an update on how you find the watch in normal use and battery life etc. Please some photos of unboxing and a full review so others can see take your time on the review it takes time to really understand and see how you like something.


----------



## swordfish_101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey pr1. Yes, sure will do. I'll put up some pics first and then do review later on when I am familiar with the watch and the functionality.


----------



## swordfish_101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Hughes. Thanks for posting the pic. I'm looking forward to designing some watch faces!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a Moto 360 Gen 2 for the EXACT same reason but after the novelty wore off (in a few weeks) I really lost interest in it. Even the best-looking digital watch face just can't compare to a real. I switched back to my automatics and digitals and after a week of the Moto sitting in a drawer I've decided to sell it. It's a great piece of technology but I found I didn't really want or need the smart watch functionality and being able to swap watch faces just lost my interest. 

However, I hope you enjoy your watch and the you don't lose interest like I did!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Smartwatches can be quite versatile in my opinion. I have a Gear S2 Classic and love it for the flexibility. A good digital face may not beat a good analog one...but it can still look slick with different strap options, etc.

With mine I can switch between a nice black Hirsch alligator strap for work with a classic dark face, then put on a nato or kevlar strap on weekends with some glow-in-the-dark faces (which look just like lume on a regular watches). Is it necessary? No. Is it better than an analog? No. It's just fun and looks good . Another piece that adds a little something extra to my collection.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

Reminds me of how Stowa had a contest a while back for users to submit their own designs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

thirstyturtle said:


> I got a Moto 360 Gen 2 for the EXACT same reason but after the novelty wore off (in a few weeks) I really lost interest in it. Even the best-looking digital watch face just can't compare to a real. I switched back to my automatics and digitals and after a week of the Moto sitting in a drawer I've decided to sell it. It's a great piece of technology but I found I didn't really want or need the smart watch functionality and being able to swap watch faces just lost my interest.
> 
> However, I hope you enjoy your watch and the you don't lose interest like I did!


Looking on eBay a lot of people are losing interest which is good for new buyers cheap ones are about i still like the notifications and changing the faces to me is like changing watches. Mind you i do feel sorry for all those people who bought the Apple wrist mini iPhone my friend was bought one as a gift it cost £600 now only a few months on i have seen the same model going for £450 new and a few months old £380 what a drop and a big lose and i must say i have never seen another Apple product lose money so quickly. So anyone wanting to try a smart watch or even the Apple mini wrist iPhone check for secondhand ones first then at least if you lose interest you will not lose a fortune

Peter


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

pr1uk said:


> Looking on eBay a lot of people are losing interest which is good for new buyers cheap ones are about i still like the notifications and changing the faces to me is like changing watches. Mind you i do feel sorry for all those people who bought the Apple wrist mini iPhone my friend was bought one as a gift it cost £600 now only a few months on i have seen the same model going for £450 new and a few months old £380 what a drop and a big lose and i must say i have never seen another Apple product lose money so quickly. So anyone wanting to try a smart watch or even the Apple mini wrist iPhone check for secondhand ones first then at least if you lose interest you will not lose a fortune
> 
> Peter


To be honest, the entire Apple Watch price structure seemed pretty arrogant to me. The Samsung Gear S allowed 3G -- something Apple hasn't done yet -- and was out months before for a fraction of the cost. The only more inflated price is the $1500 needed for the Tag Connected...but at least it's still a Tag . Plus they let you trade it in with another $1500 for an actual Tag a few years later. A nod that early smartwatches are likely to be quick on the path to obsolescence...begging the question as to why I would want to pay double or more for Apple...let alone plate it in gold lol


----------



## DrewL (Jul 20, 2006)

I have to say, I absolutely love my Huawei watch. I really enjoy finding new watch faces using the Watchmaker app. My favorite face is the Opulence Black Ops.

https://plus.google.com/+FrankDufaux

The feature that allows me to set the sunset mode to change the colors of the glow on the hands, dials and numbers is fantastic. My preference is orange hands with blue dials. I haven't worn an analog watch in three weeks since I got this one. Blasphemy, I know.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I noticed there was an Android Wear update, and listed in the notes was that sound was now enabled for Wear devices. Huawei shipped the watch with sound disabled, but this suggested that was now enabled. Lo and behold, if you're so inclined, you can now make and receive phone calls on the watch (useful for the car or somewhere private, or on a "hands-free" late-night call with a lady (what?) Maybe not so much for at a cafe/restaurant/massage parlour (what?)

Also, you can now play music through the watch, if you want. Unlikely the watch has a better speaker than your phone, but there it is. Personally using the watch as a music remote with headphones plugged into the phone is my number 1 usage for the device. Very useful on a walk or a ride.

I was also able to Shazam some tunes via the watch, although that may have been possible before the update. Using a Shazam widget was tons faster than getting out the phone, opening Shazam and hoping it doesn't shove some stupid prompt like "Hey, give Shazam you email for some goddam reason!" when you have maybe 30 seconds to find out what a song is.

Anyway, the fabled Dick Tracy mode is now available on the Huawei watch (and presumably a few other Android Wear watches too), if you don't mind other people hearing both sides of your conversation.


----------



## bech9 (Dec 30, 2015)

Its cool!!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> Anyway, the fabled Dick Tracy mode is now available on the Huawei watch (and presumably a few other Android Wear watches too), if you don't mind other people hearing both sides of your conversation.


You can also use a bluetooth headset/earphones, etc. No need for everyone to hear the other side of the conversation.


----------



## art3a (Apr 1, 2016)

A gentleman at my work came in today with one of these on his wrist. As I was working with him I noticed one of these on his wrist and inquired about it. He was excited to show me all the different watch faces he had on it. I was glad he liked his watch and was passionate about it but something about the resolution of the screen mixed with the cluttered faces set me aback. It did look nice on his wrist though, when the face was black.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

art3a said:


> A gentleman at my work came in today with one of these on his wrist. As I was working with him I noticed one of these on his wrist and inquired about it. He was excited to show me all the different watch faces he had on it. I was glad he liked his watch and was passionate about it but something about the resolution of the screen mixed with the cluttered faces set me aback. It did look nice on his wrist though, when the face was black.


Some faces are nicer than others, but in general I agree that smartwatches are not quite "there" yet. For me, at least the Huawei watch and the Samsung Gear S2 Classic mosrly look like regular watches on the outside; others really look like obvious smartwatches which isnt my preference really. As for watch faces, a simple dark face can look fine, but once we go into more advanced faces I feel like it looks a little cartoonish at times. Of course that's maybe personal preference in the end. I think smartwatches in general will really pick up once they have sharper resolutions, longer battery life, and and more stylish exteriors. Until then they are interesting and can actually be useful, but still feel like they're growing up.


----------



## ngohai220497 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hmm..... Nice face though, but do other brands allow you to change the watch faces either?


----------



## JEV (Mar 4, 2016)

ngohai220497 said:


> Hmm..... Nice face though, but do other brands allow you to change the watch faces either?


If they run Android Wear: yes, certainly. You can even design your own. I agree there's lots of ugly design out there but there are some nice ones too. I like mine to be pretty clean and I design them as such.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngohai220497 (Mar 12, 2015)

JEV said:


> If they run Android Wear: yes, certainly. You can even design your own. I agree there's lots of ugly design out there but there are some nice ones too. I like mine to be pretty clean and I design them as such.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


I didn't know about the feature of Android wear before   

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

ngohai220497 said:


> Hmm..... Nice face though, but do other brands allow you to change the watch faces either?





JEV said:


> If they run Android Wear: yes, certainly. You can even design your own. I agree there's lots of ugly design out there but there are some nice ones too. I like mine to be pretty clean and I design them as such.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


The same applies for Tizen OS on the Samsung Gear smartwatches. Many faces available from the Samsung app store, or you can design your own using the Samsung Gear Designer software or an app like Mr. Timemaker.


----------



## ngohai220497 (Mar 12, 2015)

sefrcoko said:


> The same applies for Tizen OS on the Samsung Gear smartwatches. Many faces available from the Samsung app store, or you can design your own using the Samsung Gear Designer software or an app like Mr. Timemaker.


Thank you for the notice. But do you have to be a coder or an IT to do it?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV (Mar 4, 2016)

ngohai220497 said:


> Thank you for the notice. But do you have to be a coder or an IT to do it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

ngohai220497 said:


> Thank you for the notice. But do you have to be a coder or an IT to do it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


No problem!

Not at all. Mr. Timemaker is done through a Web interface and is rather basic but you can still get some nice results. Gear Watch Designer is more like Photoshop...but for Samsung watchfaces


----------



## bowxser (Apr 6, 2016)

apple watch vs this? thoughts on app capabilities?


----------

